# IOS 6 maps vs Google maps



## Nadit p khatri (Sep 23, 2012)

As we all know Apple is working on its IOS maps to give the best experience to the customers. Do you think IOS maps will (late ) ever be able to compete with or move ahead of Google maps ?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

It depends on if Apples user base is prepared to do its work for them, its a hell off a gamble but it may pay off ion the long run and be very good but it will need time, one maybe two years perhaps?


----------



## Nadit p khatri (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you. But i think this may happen a bit earlier. There are many Google map developers who have joined Apple ( being paid nicely ). And they are working as team. . .but on the other side Google is very much developed and established.. i hope apple does give us a something good in a year. Also , the ios 6 users demand it to be asap .


----------



## jonenisker (Oct 18, 2012)

no, I support google's map


----------



## Nadit p khatri (Sep 23, 2012)

It is just a analysis on who would be better later on or might satisfy the customers more. Even, I personally think Google Maps i outstanding as compared to any other map application. Nice and developed. I do hope IOS maps does come up to limit soon that it competes with Google Maps and stands out to be preferable choice.  :smile::grin:


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

google maps +1


----------



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

I think yes. iOS map would be able to compete and perhaps even beat down google map. My reasons for this assertion; we all know that apple are very innovative and they always do what they do best, secondly they have started working on the map and i believe they would work it out, though it may take time.


----------

